

Why Sony’s Breach Matters - cgravill
http://blog.learningbyshipping.com/2014/12/21/why-sonys-breach-matters/

======
baldfat
This is one of the strangest suggestions for security that mobile apps and
cloud based solutions are more secure then on site???

